# Serien Liebling Umfrage



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ich will eure Lieblings Schauspieler aus kult serien wie Two and a Half Men, King of Quuens und Scrubs und noch einigen anderen Serien gerne kennenlehrnen und die Buffed Community sicher auch deswegen stelle ich hier eine kleine umfrage falls euch noch Schauspieler ( Schauspieler Name / Rolle / Serie ) hier für einfallen dann schreibt es doch bitte dann füge ich sie hinzu sobald ich wieder Online bin, aber bitte jeweils 2 schauspieler dann zu der Serie falls sie hier nicht dabei ist ^^

im moment sind aus folgenden Serien schauspieler in der Umfrage

Scrubs



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



King of Queens



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Two and a Half Man



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine schrecklich nette Familie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Navy cis



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. März 2010)

Was mir einfällt, was man noch mit reinnehmen könnte:

Al Bundy
Peggy Bundy
Bud Bundy
Kelly Bundy

Dann die 5 aus Friends deren Namen mir gerade nicht einfallen.^^


Und benenn die Umfrage mal in "Sitcoms" ... das wäre besser, weil hier sonst einige mit Naruto, One Piece und sonem Mist ankommen.^^


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2010)

Ich finde die Auswahl etwas dürftig. Zudem muss man natürlich entscheiden, ob man den Schauspieler, oder seine Rolle toll findet. 
Ich mag einige Serien-Rollen, kenne die Schauspieler selbst aber nicht wirklich.

Meine persönlichen Lieblingsrollen:


Dwight Schultz als H. M. Murdock in "The A-Team"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pauley Perrette als Abby Sciuto in "Navy CIS"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Natürlich CHARLI! wer möchtet den nicht so wie Charli sein? nur saufen und Vögeln... echter Männer Traum. xD


----------



## Tokkrash (24. März 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Natürlich CHARLI! wer möchtet den nicht so wie Charli sein? nur saufen und Vögeln... echter Männer Traum. xD


was wären wir nur ohne solche Träume ^^


----------



## Gerti (13. April 2010)

Hugh Laurie als Dr. House 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst gucke ich eigentlich keiner Serien.


----------



## Manowar (13. April 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde die Auswahl etwas dürftig. Zudem muss man natürlich entscheiden, ob man den Schauspieler, oder seine Rolle toll findet.
> Ich mag einige Serien-Rollen, kenne die Schauspieler selbst aber nicht wirklich.




Das erschwert es mir gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find Charly in der Serie super - guter Schauspieler, etc
Aber im echten Leben, find ich sein Verhalten gegenüber Frauen und dem Drogenkonsum absolut zum kotzen..


----------



## failrage (29. April 2010)

Also erstmal natürlich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


John Locke aus Lost, gespielt von Terry O'Quinn

und:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Data gespielt von Brent Spiner


----------



## sympathisant (29. April 2010)

hank moody




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- lebt in californien
- ist künstler und hat mehr oder weniger ausgesorgt
- sex, drogen und alkohol bestimmen sein leben


----------



## Pepper1991 (29. April 2010)

Also eindeutig Gibbs von Navy CIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (30. April 2010)

Hugh Laurie - Dr. House, unser Vikodin suchti ^^

Data, aus Raumschiff Enterprise - TNG

Cpt. Pickard - Patrick Stewart - TNG

Monk - Tony Shalhoub

mehr fallen mir im mom. net ein


----------



## NexxLoL (30. April 2010)

Die beste Figur ist meiner Meinung nach Darnell (aka. Crabman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) von my name is earl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fraudani (14. Mai 2010)

Perry Cox und seine Frau Jordan!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Mai 2010)

Mir fehlt Peter Griffin in der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2010)

Ich vermisse HOmer Simpsons

D'OH!


----------



## Haxxler (15. Mai 2010)

Zach Braff und Ed O'Neill. Allerdings fehlen hier noch ein paar aus Lost. Terry O'quinn (John Locke), Matthew Fox (Jack), Evangeline Lilly (Kate) und Josh Holloway (Sawyer).


----------

